# Samoyed purebred puppy wavy hair on lower back



## jbrady3324 (Nov 16, 2012)

This might be a puppy thing or a sign she is blowing (or growing) coat, but on her lower back (directly on her spine pretty much), she has wavy fur. I can't tell if it is undercoat or uppercoat. The rest of her coat is straight and stands up. Am I just seeing a lack out of outtercoat on her back? It definitely looks thicker so my hunch is that it is the undercoat and the outercoat has not grown enough. Is it normal for coat growth to be uneven as a puppy?

She is now 5 months and this started to appear around 3.5 months I would say. It was after a bath that I noticed it.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

It is her adult coat starting to come in. She may be patchy and uneven as her coat changes over, and can take up to a year to year and a half of age for all adult coat. No worries.


----------



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

Im sure its because shes a puppy, my jack russell has a wavy tail at the mo and hes short coasted, their coats chop and change when they are growing


----------



## jbrady3324 (Nov 16, 2012)

Graco22 said:


> It is her adult coat starting to come in. She may be patchy and uneven as her coat changes over, and can take up to a year to year and a half of age for all adult coat. No worries.


So it is normal for a coat to be wavy as it changes over?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, it can be normal for many breeds.


----------



## jbrady3324 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. I feel a lot better about the waves now. I also just gave her a good comb out. Made a huge difference


----------

